# Any talk about future "smart" enhancements to the TiVo app/ Stream.



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

Would be great to have a season pass for offloading (downloading) shows automatically.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Rebate_King said:


> Would be great to have a season pass for offloading (downloading) shows automatically.


That is a fantastic idea, but it will not work with the iPad... The TiVo iPad app will only work when the app is live and on top - Apple's "mutli-tasking" is very limited.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Tivo desktop plus can automatically download and add to iTunes. Then you could get the shows whenever you sync, or stream from your shared iTunes library.


----------

